# A review of Peach DS



## Mike_77712 (Apr 8, 2016)

So i bought an 3ds dual core r4 card from Peachds. Very neat site and the layout is very norm. Purchases are done through ebay. I asked the buyer if it supported the newest 3ds firmware and he replied literally 3 minutes after asking. Excellent response time. So i bought the card. About an hour later the card is shipped, Shipped with USPS first class. The tracking works and it says it should be at my place on Monday. Seems pretty legit :3. $13.00 isn't a bad price at all imo. The seller is based in California

I'll update when i recieve my card


----------



## funnystory (Apr 8, 2016)

Man i need an r4i myself,I just dont have an ebay account at the moment.


----------



## Sleet (Apr 8, 2016)

May be a dumb question but how do you know your card is coming from peachds? There's more than one seller on eBay. And why don't they sell through their site anymore? Was their paypal banned?


----------



## migles (Apr 8, 2016)

Sleet said:


> May be a dumb question but how do you know your card is coming from peachds? There's more than one seller on eBay. And why don't they sell through their site anymore? Was their paypal banned?


that's what i wonder, they redirect the links to ebay searches..
in the past they sell directly from their website.
i guess they are out of business.. they still got the website running for whatever reason, but they are not selling the stuff, otherwise you would get direct links to a listing instead of searching...


----------



## N64 (Apr 8, 2016)

they probably make commission on the referral.. just throwing that out there.


----------



## S4L (Apr 9, 2016)

I thought this website is not on business anymore?
I wanted to order sky3ds+, but it just directed me to ebay search results


----------



## Mike_77712 (Apr 9, 2016)

Well the card is out for delivery so it should be here later today. i'll let you guys know if it's legit


----------



## Hking0036 (Apr 28, 2016)

They redirect to eBay but I don't think you're supposed to have these on eBay. I just started buying from modchipsdirect, I got an r4i gold because the sdhc is a mess, they're pretty great.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 3, 2016)

I purchased a DSTwo+ from them, it would never detect (I tried it in multiple 3DS's), after I informed them of this, they tried to help me troubleshoot. After that failed, I asked for a refund, and they stopped replying altogether. I would not recommend them for anyone. I may make my own thread about this later, I am very frustrated with their awful service.


----------



## Sleet (May 3, 2016)

Haloman800 said:


> I purchased a DSTwo+ from them, it would never detect (I tried it in multiple 3DS's), after I informed them of this, they tried to help me troubleshoot. After that failed, I asked for a refund, and they stopped replying altogether. I would not recommend them for anyone. I may make my own thread about this later, I am very frustrated with their awful service.


Like I and others have said they don't even seem to be in business anymore. The site must still be up only to collect ad revenue.


----------



## Hking0036 (May 3, 2016)

Haloman800 said:


> I purchased a DSTwo+ from them, it would never detect (I tried it in multiple 3DS's), after I informed them of this, they tried to help me troubleshoot. After that failed, I asked for a refund, and they stopped replying altogether. I would not recommend them for anyone. I may make my own thread about this later, I am very frustrated with their awful service.


they don't sell anything anymore so I think you're a little late to that party.


----------

